# Hunting Cabin



## GriswoldOutdoors (Sep 11, 2020)

My family has 90 acres in Wilcox Township, Newaygo County. It’s been in the family for close to 40 years and has never had a hunting cabin on it. We’re really wanting to do it soon and have sold some timber to help finance the project. Does anyone have any experience in Newaygo county or know if they have ordinances in place for recreational cabins?


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

yes I do, my best advice is to go directly to your Township and ask for their residential building ordinances. All Townships are different. My 16x20 cabin is grand-fathered due to being built before the township was incorporated. Today our cabin would not follow the township ordinances, not that it is unsafe or cheeze but min sq ft, well/septic, foundation etc. now are in play. Another thing to consider is insurance know upfront what will insurance companies allow i.e. woodburner etc.

One last piece of advice aerial observation is not uncommon for local municipalities. If you think you can build an itty bitty cabin back in the woods without big brother knowing please think twice. Good Luck griswoldoutdoors our cabin has served our family well for 20+ years, giving us a lifetime worth of wonderful memories.


----------



## GriswoldOutdoors (Sep 11, 2020)

I’m going to get on the phone with Wilcox township hopefully today. I know that Mecosta county has a ordinance in place for recreational cabins and was curious if Newaygo County does also. Thanks for the info!


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

you are welcome, oh by the way welcome to the site


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yup like they guys are saying..call up the township and ask the zoning rules and or call the county building department...in Montcalm county we could build anything under 200 square feet without a permit...per project lol...so feel free to build in sections ....200 square foot at a time ...per the building department themselves lol


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Each county will be a little different when we checked into it we decided it was not worth it, well, septic, electric, driveway, permits and increases in taxes before even buying your first 2x4. We found a decent camper pulled it in and used it a number of years then pulled it out when we sold the property, not ideal but building would have put us upside down in the property.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

It's not that bad if you have to pull permits...I just went through it building a new house and pole barn......they may be cheaper in your area but for all my permit to build a 1700 square foot home I've got 1300 bucks, that's well,septic, electric, mechanical,and the building permit for the house it's self and that's charged by square foot...so smaller the dwelling the less it cost...pole barn permit was 171.00 for 24x32...and driveway permit if you don't already have a driveway was 35 bucks


----------

